# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  کمک برای یک پروژه دانشگاهی با موضوع sharepoint

## merlin425

سلام دوستان
اول از همه نمی دونم جای درستی تاپیک زدم یا نه ولی جای بهتری پیدا نکردم شرمنده اگه خارج از موضوعه
من متآسفانه توسط استادم مکلف شدم یک تحقیق در مورد Sharepoint انجام بدم ونتیجه رو به ایشون اراعه بدم امآ هر چه در موردش گشتم چیز خاصی پیدا نکردم فقط یک سری مقالات که خیلی کلی به موضوع نگاه کردند ودیگه زیادی علمی صحبت کردن دیگه فکر دانشجوهای نگون بخت مثل من رو نکردن
تا اون جا که من فهمیدم Sharepoint یک بسته نرم افزاریه که در اتوماسیون اداری و کاغذ بازی کاربرد داره در تهیه پرتال و کسترش سایتها حالا تحت اینترنت یا اینترانت  یک جورایی یک CMS پیشرفته است. توانایی تعامل با محصولات دیگه ی Microsoft مثل Office رو هم داره میشه سفارشی کردش و با زیانهای تحت  Net. در اون برنامه نویسی کرد از امکاناتش هم کاربرد اسان - جستجوی قدرتمند - ایجاد نگهداری و طبقه بندی اسناد و چیز های دیگه هم بود که چون خوب دررکشون نکردم نمی گم
مشکل اصلی من اینه که اونقدر دستگیرم نشده و تو دستم نیست که بتونم یک تحقیق رو جمع و جور کنم مطالب گنگه واسم
می خاستم ببینم اگه مطلبی منبعی مقال های سراغ دارین بهم معرفی کنین یا چیز ی که گوشزد کنین یا چیزی که بتونم روش مانور بدم  لطف کنید و بهم بگید
خیلی ممنون

----------


## amin1softco

فارسی این ویکی را مطالعه کنید به نظرم کفایت کنه :
http://sharepointwiki.ir/AllPages.aspx
انگلیسی هم قبلاً یکسری مجله بودا دانلود کن :
http://www.sdn.nl/IW/FreeMagazine/ta...9/Default.aspx

----------

